# Arabian Ranches Mosque



## lindos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, I raised this before but the responses were generally unhelpful. This is a query specifically about noise it has nothing to do with religion. 

Can anyone tell me how noisy the early morning call to prayer is from the mosque in the centre of Arabian Ranches? I am looking at buying a villa in The Alma Villas but some of them seem pretty close to the mosque.

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i don't live in Arabian Ranches, but I do live near 2 mosques. (as does nearly everyone!)

When i first moved it, i really noticed it.
Within a fortnight, i didn't really notice it at all.

Then winter arrived, and we started sleeping with the doors and windows open. Woke up at 5.00am for the first few nights, but then slept right through it.

In short, unless it is right next door, you'll become accustomed to it very very quickly.

and that's from a country boy that's spent most of his life living in English and Scottish rural silence for 40 years before hitting the 'big smoke' of Dubai. If i can get used to it, anyone can!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree.

I don't even hear it anymore. And when I do, I don't mind it either and join in the chanting just from memory...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in Saheel which is fairly close, never heard the mosque. I have more issues with the noise from the Autodrome....


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

I have been in Indonesia many times in all parts of Java, with two little children (aged 4 and almost 2 now), but indeed even in such countries where there seem to be a hundred mosques on every square kilometre trying to compete on decibel levels, you hardly notice them after a couple of nights. Unlike babies, which can wake you up several times a night for months.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be brutally honest, you need to GO THERE and hear for yourself. One persons take on how loud something is, will be completely different to anothers.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> To be brutally honest, you need to GO THERE and hear for yourself. One persons take on how loud something is, will be completely different to anothers.


Chocoholic you are far too brutally honest . I cannot envisage any way I would part with hard earned cash on a property without fully researching the area to minimise and mitigate the dreaded buyers remorse.


----------

